# Surly Ghost Grappler



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

In true Surly fashion, I have no idea where to post this. Bikepacking forum? Gravel forum? Similarly in true Surly fashion, I want this bike REALLY bad but have no way of justifying buying one. I have a hardtail bikepacking setup, and I have a gravel bike so as cool as this thing is it doesn't really seem to fit into my stable anywhere.

Anywho, this thing looks awesome.









Surly Grappler | Drop Bar Bikepacking Bike | Drop Bar Mountain Bike


Grappler is the drop bar mountain bike and bikepacking bike purpose built for loading up and hitting the most agressive bikepacking trails.




surlybikes.com


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Its under the Surly forum, but I know I don't actively seek out manufacturer forums... Surly Ghost Grappler

I'll watch the reviews later, but the quick looks I took make me think it should be a flat bar ATB


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Weird name. I was grappled by a ghost once. I'm still undecided whether it was frightening or arousing.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Redlands R&C said:


> Its under the Surly forum, but I know I don't actively seek out manufacturer forums... Surly Ghost Grappler
> 
> I'll watch the reviews later, but the quick looks I took make me think it should be a flat bar ATB


The specific manufacturer subs are pretty worthless imo. Much better discussion to be had here... from the review I watched on Bikepacking.com earlier, it looks like the geo is very similar to the Krampus, with tweaks for drop bars.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Geo is very similar to the Sonder Camino that will be arriving on my doorstep in about 2 weeks, except the Surly is designed around 27.5 instead of 700c x 50. I'm loving these types of bikes but wondering at what point do things go from an almost-everything bike to a not-quite-MTB-and-a-luggard-everywhere-else bike.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

it appears that they really want this to be a drop-bar specific bike. dirt-drop bar, actually. I get it. not for me, but a dedicated rigid bike is somewhat unique. definitely seems like something better suited for long-distance bikepacking in the widerness, but could be a hoot on trails. notice the straight head tube. they really don't want people trying to shoehorn a modern suspension for into this bike. fair enough, the GG knows what it is, and it's not a hardtail.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

From the reviews it seems like the Cowchippers will be on this bike & only the review bikes that got the Woodchippers. I'd be curious to see how it compares to others in it's class like the Otso Fenrir, Tumbleweed Stargazer, Cotic Cascade, & Black Mountain Cycle La Cabra.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

I tend to think they are trying too hard with some of their frames to create a niche or demand for something.

I would never run a drop bar rigid bike on our AZ trails. Heck, the dirt roads here have more rough to them than most MTB trails in other places.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

azjonboy said:


> I tend to think they are trying too hard with some of their frames to create a niche or demand for something.


There is an existing niche and demand.


----------



## WillDB (Jul 15, 2020)

azjonboy said:


> I tend to think they are trying too hard with some of their frames to create a niche or demand for something.
> 
> I would never run a drop bar rigid bike on our AZ trails. Heck, the dirt roads here have more rough to them than most MTB trails in other places.


Up until a few years ago, Surly was a very niche company. One of the first commercial 29ers, the Pugs, and their Cargo offerings weren't normal. There has been an explosion of these types of drop bar MTBs. Sadly, this is a Krampus with more reach and less tire clearance. I do agree that drops on rough single/fire roads aren't a good idea.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

atomiccityfun said:


> Sadly, this is a Krampus with more reach and less tire clearance.


Wouldn't that just be a Karate Monkey?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I want to like it but IMO the reach is too long for me to want to run drop bars...


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm guessing they wanted to differentiate it more from the likes of the Tumbleweed Stargazer .


----------

